# HALLO!



## blitzmantis (Jan 27, 2008)

HALLO EVERYONE!

I've actually been on these forums awhile and have only just stumbled across this section of the forum. I am 14 years old and currently have one giant indian mantis (and a cat, a fire belly newt and a corn snake) and really like the little guy. I am now on the lookout for some really cool mantises, so i joined this forum so i can get help and possibly give help. I'm also going to look out for the Jade Mantis (my favourite). So, HALLO!


----------



## Mantida (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome!

Currently I know of one person with Jade mantis, Macro Junkie. MJ should have some up for sale soon.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 27, 2008)

welcome

yeah hear that MJ you better have them for sale soon... (  )


----------



## obregon562 (Jan 27, 2008)

well, HALLO!

where you at?


----------



## blitzmantis (Jan 28, 2008)

HALLO is just a thing I say, I live in the UK, Doncaster to be specific.


----------

